# I'm done with the grouse!!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I had a feeling I should just sleep in this morning and work on the house.
Something told me it was a waste of time to go hunting.
Being a dedicated hunter, I pushed aside that inner voice of reason and logic and got up and hit the road.
Got to my spot and made my 2 hour hike with snowshoes to the pines.
Once there I took the shoes off and started my sneaking around. Looking up each tree for the wary grouse, then looking all around the bases of the brush and trees for either a bird or a rabbit.
As I got farther in the canyon than I had been before, it just got steeper and steeper. All I could do was stay on the side of the creek and keep creeping. The farther up the canyon I went the less rabbit sign I saw, till soon, nothing at all. I started really looking for grouse droppings at the base of the trees. Never found a sign of any animal except the little tracks of mice as they ran from den to den.
After a few hours, I said screw this!!!
I saw much more sign near the scrub where the little pines meet the maples. 
I got back to that area and decided to give the sneak back on. I trailed a few coyote trails and it led me to some nice hot terds, that was the highlight of my day!!
so I put the snowshoes back on and was heading out. Well, like any good hunter, not wanting to give into the whole idea of being skunked I decided to climb up the side of the hill of scrub oaks. Maybe the rabbits are on that south side of the hill sunning in the brush!
As I got higher and higher the reality that I haven't seen a track of anything but deer set in, I was going to be skunked. Well, I was at that point where you say, do I keep climbing and get to the trail on the top ridge and fallow it down, or do I just turn down now and hit the creek trail.
Yep, I kept going, up and on to new ground, maybe I'll discover somthing! Why go down the same trail that I know all about? Seemed like good logic to me!!

Welp, I climbed and climbed and after prolly 2,000 feet I saw that my peak ridge was WAY further!! At that point I said screw this as well and turned down. I don't know about you guys but I'd much rather climb up a steep slope than go down!! I fell on my face 2-3 times and the scubs feel really good nailing your neck this time of year with no leaves on them!!
I had a really good view though so I decided to take out the Nikon D-40 and snap a few off, atleast I didn't climb everest for nothing!!
I get down and get to the truck, put my gear in and WHAT!!! No CAMERA!!!
My case that is on my belt is empty, I know I put it right back!!
Great, it must have fallen out while I was tearing through the brush.
I run back to where I went up the hill, dredding hiking back up this beast!! I look up and there it is, 10 feet off the trail hanging on a branch! Thank you LORD!!! It snaged the strap and pulled it out the case. That thing is staying home from now on!!

So, I'm haning up the grouse hunting, I hate them!!
I'm going after Rabbits, might just start fishing and calling yotes!! 
Might sell all my and just work, screw those dang mountains!!!


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

You came to the party a little late for grouse. Mountain travel is difficult in winter but is very rewarding just by virtue of being there. To bad you weren't able to enjoy your day.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Keny is right... your a few months late on the grouse, and rabbits this year are few and even few between! Your better off killin the yotes and maybe saving the rabbits and grouse from them! 
I do hand it to you... you got balls to climb like that for a rabbit or a grouse!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunting grouse this time of year is like hunting Kangaroos...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hunting grouse this time of year is like hunting Kangaroos...


Yeah I figured that out. While looking up those pines i was thinking, there is now way I'd see one sitting in there!!
I think the hunting is over for me.My new goals are the train my dogs for next Phez season, kill coyotes, tune up my bow and practice, and FISH!! 
It was a nice hike though. I do love the way those mountains look covered in snow.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

All that and no pictures?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll put a few up tonight


----------

